# do I need to start hanging out over here again?



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

this place is boring as hell lately...

you're all letting me down


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 22, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Show us your tits



Or caulk.  From what I hear it's a possibility....


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## HeavyB (Jul 22, 2014)

The black caulk looks really nice


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


>



The things i would do to her would probably get me arrested.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

Great tits..I'm jealous as hell


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 22, 2014)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## the_predator (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


>


Is this what you are hoping for post-op?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

meh..I could totally rock some round double d's 

Im tall and have a wide enough back/chest to pull it off 

but I think that'd be too much for me tho for running and shit...probably just an overflowing c/d for me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

tonya bought cs.... I am dissapoint


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> meh..I could totally rock some round double d's
> 
> Im tall and have a wide enough back/chest to pull it off
> 
> but I think that'd be too much for me tho for running and shit...probably just an overflowing c/d for me



Novelty wears off pretty quick.  Amount of time folks spend 'miring them is far less than the amount of time you have carry/manage them.  Besides, Hottie McHottie, YOU are the main attraction.  Wear your hot boobs. Don't let them wear you.  Ya feel me?


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Novelty wears off pretty quick.  Amount of time folks spend 'miring them is far less than the amount of time you have carry/manage them.  Besides, Hottie McHottie, YOU are the main attraction.  Wear your hot boobs. Don't let them wear you.  Ya feel me?



Negged. Has small tits^^^^


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 22, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Negged. Has small tits^^^^



Breast cancer took care of that. Thanks


Sent from outer space


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

moe hates himself now..lol


you can't take these guys personally barbelle...moe is actually a sweety


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Novelty wears off pretty quick.  Amount of time folks spend 'miring them is far less than the amount of time you have carry/manage them.  Besides, Hottie McHottie, YOU are the main attraction.  Wear your hot boobs. Don't let them wear you.  Ya feel me?




I gotcha..I just want back what I had before my 4th daughter... idk what hormonal trainwreck occurred but three kids and even OB's admired their tenacity to defy deflation/gravity...fourth kid..bam, gone
haha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

woops didn't meant to edit that....stupid mod powers....anyway...officer troll says I didn't pay for the boobs....well tonya has worked only 5 years at most out of ten....math is simple....


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol!! I have a mean streak. It comes out rarely, but it does. **blush** Sorry, Moe. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Breast cancer took care of that. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Inserts foot in mouth.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

I have never made more than 14....thanx for your never ending interest


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 22, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Inserts foot in mouth.



Brother, my move was totally AG.  Shi**y dirty pool. 


Sent from Hades


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Brother, my move was totally AG.  Shi**y dirty pool.
> 
> 
> Sent from Hades



Posting pics of your behind would make me feel better.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 22, 2014)

Really? Hmmmmm. I'll see what I can do 


Sent from Hades


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

Check out her profile pics bro, she has a killer bod. Any new pics you would like to post however would be most appreciated and will help to fuel our deviate fantasies.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

sure shitty factory job # 30 something maybe....you poor thing....you must have so much going on right now


----------



## KelJu (Jul 22, 2014)

Cock pics for tit picks! 

Come on Sheri, show us your tits and IM members will sure you their dick. It is a fair trade. No wet T-shirt, although the pic was hot as hell, I spanked it a few times to that pic, but I want to see the real deal bare titties.







OfficerFarva said:


> Kos do you even have a job and if so does it pay more than 20/hr?




I don't make $20 and hour 


My financial situation is pretty pathetic, but that is the kind of shit that happens when a mentally ill person goes off their meds and decides to road trip across the country until they run out of money.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

this might be the most sane mentally ill move I've heard of tho
wish I could pull it off


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

someone wants to crowd fund new tits..I'll show my tits..before then..nope
if they were great i'd share..but theyre embarrassing so its never gonna happen


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

what is your obsession with what I can or cant do?....physically I have accomplished more than most here...don't see you riding them...what makes me so special...must be my hair...oh...wait


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> someone wants to crowd fund new tits..I'll show my tits..before then..nope
> if they were great i'd share..but theyre embarrassing so its never gonna happen



We can probably collectively come up with enough funds for a new bra. Would that be ok?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Have you ever had less than 20% BF? yep



yep...which you know....so...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

sheri has nice boobs....stop being a prude sheri


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

as I told you guys..the wet-t pic isn't recent..its pre 4th kid

my tits suck..ask Jimmy..hes seen them un embellished..

a new bra won't cut it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

I actually got lighter than any of these...but didn't take enough pics then....was super self conscious about destroyed skin....


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol at reddog on the toilet.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

perfect by sil


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

how did this get detracted from my tits


homos


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> how did this get detracted from my tits
> 
> 
> homos



I kept scrolling down past the homo stuff hoping you'd change your mind about not showing us your boobs.  I'd wager they're nigh on perfect.


----------



## charley (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> this place is boring as hell lately...
> 
> you're all letting me down




.....let's get back on 'topic', which was either how bored Sheri is , or, how small her titties are...I'm getting confused..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> how did this get detracted from my tits
> 
> 
> homos


why keep talking about something you wont do?


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 22, 2014)

seems to me sherry gave the forum a needed shot in the arm


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> how did this get detracted from my tits
> 
> 
> homos



Because you wont show us them. How about a kitty shot? I bet it still looks good.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yea do it for "anything Goes"


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 22, 2014)

^^ This


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

No!!! Show me the money! !!
I'm cheap but not free gdi!! D


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> No!!! Show me the money! !!
> I'm cheap but not free gdi!! D



Not what I heard


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2014)

leave ur tits alone....


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

gross!


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 22, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Check out her profile pics bro, she has a killer bod. Any new pics you would like to post however would be most appreciated



Changed my Profile Pic.


----------



## the_predator (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> as I told you guys..the wet-t pic isn't recent..its pre 4th kid
> 
> my tits suck..ask Jimmy..hes seen them un embellished..
> 
> a new bra won't cut it


How the hell does DJ get to see all the good shit?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Changed my Profile Pic.


        its awesome


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its awesome



Thank you, KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

your welcome....can you teach me to look like I work out


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Changed my Profile Pic.



Can't wait to check it out. This damn phone app won't let me see it.


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> your welcome....can you teach me to *look like I work out*



dude u look like u work out.....alot


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

well I do....dieting....ehhhhh....not so much


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well I do....dieting....ehhhhh....not so much



if u get big enough u might need to increase ur food intake lolz


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't really want to get much bigger besides arms...I put on an old shirt today...arms stretched sleeves....fit funny as hell....220 and not shitty lookin is the biggest I ever wanna b....right now to be lean id probly need to b like 205...maybe little more


----------



## charley (Jul 22, 2014)

ctr10 said:


> seems to me sherry gave the forum a needed shot in the arm



.....  i agree ctr, it's nice to have her here, and i miss LW, she has a lot of heart,good with words, and would stand up against anyone ,, plus a good poster..


----------



## drksanctuary (Jul 23, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Negged. Has small tits^^^^


They looked pretty awesome in the ay casting call thread.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 23, 2014)

Back on topic... Breast size is relative to the size of the woman.   Example if you are in shape and from 5 ft 8 to say 6ft DDD is going to look good and natural. Also the clothes will fit much better. If the lady is short say low 5ft then a D or full C would be the magic number. 

KOS are you should be able to get a job over 20 plenty in my area for factory dudes.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

Im 5' 8"
c/d would look fine on me...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 23, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Back on topic... Breast size is relative to the size of the woman.   Example if you are in shape and from 5 ft 8 to say 6ft DDD is going to look good and natural. Also the clothes will fit much better. If the lady is short say low 5ft then a D or full C would be the magic number.
> 
> KOS are you should be able to get a job over 20 plenty in my area for factory dudes.


there are some in the 15 range 40 miles away.....right now tonya isnt even allowed to drive....duis....fines...the avg single income in this area is 19 grand a year....its pretty sad....i am 30 miles from one of the poorest cities in the country....it will get better....things have gotten better.....together we used to make good money.....more than 4 times the avg income in america...and we will again.....who cares what some guy obsessed with me thinks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Im 5' 8"
> c/d would look fine on me...


its like a motorcycle....you always want a bigger cc later


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

:/


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

I have resolution to the sheri boobies situation... how about i come by after pumping 3 vials of hcg, and impregnate you?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

super jacked babies with a fondness for chocolate mint cultivation?

sure. Im in


----------



## independent (Jul 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have resolution to the sheri boobies situation... how about i come by after pumping 3 vials of hcg, and impregnate you?



Or just start using the drug they use to induce lactation


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Or just start using the drug they use to induce lactation



Gdi moe... no cawk blocking


----------



## independent (Jul 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Gdi moe... no cawk blocking



Do both then.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Im 5' 8"
> c/d would look fine on me...


My lady is 5 10 and she went to DDD and she wish she went a little larger. She was a b to start with.  She was worried about going to large to start with and almost went to small. 
Doc told her to look at side view and front view pics on the internet on someone on the same frame and height that way you get a good idea for what you want.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

its pretty moot
I'm broke


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 23, 2014)

We are now also sadly... That is why I have to get on here and try to be a gear whore like the rest of you. Lost a pretty good contract on our business.. 50k gone.. Oh well thou.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> My lady is 5 10 and she went to DDD and she wish she went a little larger. She was a b to start with.  She was worried about going to large to start with and almost went to small.
> Doc told her to look at side view and front view pics on the internet on someone on the same frame and height that way you get a good idea for what you want.



tell her that diesel jimmy thinks the size is perfect no matter what her ungrateful prick of a husband thinks. 

then kiss her,  smack her ass and tell her to make you a sandwich with a grin on your face.  and tell her that was my idea as well. 

enjoy the sandwich and make her cum hard... again DJs idea.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> tell her that diesel jimmy thinks the size is perfect no matter what her ungrateful prick of a husband thinks.
> 
> then kiss her,  smack her ass and tell her to make you a sandwich with a grin on your face.  and tell her that was my idea as well.
> 
> enjoy the sandwich and make her cum hard... again DJs idea.


I am not ungrateful wasnt my I idea to get them to start with.
I do all the above anyhow so she will know it was my idea.

I see you are from Chicago so is your second username LivingtoLearn?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I am not ungrateful wasnt my I idea to get them to start with.
> I do all the above anyhow so she will know it was my idea.
> 
> I see you are from Chicago so is your second username LivingtoLearn?




I like boobies big and small. your wife's are magnificent.  does your pp get lost in them? mine would GDI

just trying to get a knig a sandwich and you got to get all hostile with me... you dont like sandwiches?

no my gimmick acct is Mrs.heavyiron.  but I do like syntha 6...


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 23, 2014)

I wish someone would fix the like button this gets old

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dieseljimmy again.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol at LivingtoLearn, that's Jimmy alright.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 23, 2014)

i miss like button
i had like 2000 likes


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

I had my secretary get me a turkey club and fruit salad. for some reason there is not another soul at my office today. I legit almost asked her to give me a blow job when she brought me the sandwich.  It just felt poetic and proper.  She would have either laughed it off and actually blew me. now Im really kicking myself in the ass for not saying anything


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 23, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Lol at LivingtoLearn, that's Jimmy alright.



I figure at least it would piss DJ off enough to go find him and slap him right in the damn face.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 23, 2014)

Lmao, you just never know what a man will do. I think Rambo is from Chi town too so maybe they can both pay him a visit. Tell him to stop with the dear Abby threads already!


----------



## drksanctuary (Jul 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I had my secretary get me a turkey club and fruit salad. for some reason there is not another soul at my office today. I legit almost asked her to give me a blow job when she brought me the sandwich.  It just felt poetic and proper.  She would have either laughed it off and actually blew me. now Im really kicking myself in the ass for not saying anything


Or sued the complete shit out of you. My workplace has had many harassment lawsuits. One of them involved us hiring a former stripper that was smoking hot. When they let her go for not showing up, she got $30K for a hostile work environment due to all the innuendos the guys made.

My guys beg me to hire a hot chick for our team, but we all know it could never happen.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 23, 2014)

I know I have seen some other members ask him what gym and chicago he is going and no answer.  Hell my luck he is one of the new fags that is coming to my gym...  I almost thru a 60lb dumbbell at one for walking in my workout this morning... Take it if you count me 3 dudes in the gym and 4 chicks this morning and he walks right in my workout.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I had my secretary get me a turkey club and fruit salad. for some reason there is not another soul at my office today. I legit almost asked her to give me a blow job when she brought me the sandwich.  It just felt poetic and proper.  She would have either laughed it off and actually blew me. now Im really kicking myself in the ass for not saying anything




you have a secretary?

don't ever talk to me about how much works sucks ever again


----------



## charley (Jul 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I had my secretary get me a turkey club and fruit salad. for some reason there is not another soul at my office today. I legit almost asked her to give me a blow job when she brought me the sandwich.  It just felt poetic and proper.  She would have either laughed it off and actually blew me. now Im really kicking myself in the ass for not saying anything



..dj , you know very well that...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> you have a secretary?
> 
> don't ever talk to me about how much works sucks ever again



unilateral move with a better work car(loaded tahoo) and a secretary.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

drksanctuary said:


> Or sued the complete shit out of you. My workplace has had many harassment lawsuits. One of them involved us hiring a former stripper that was smoking hot. When they let her go for not showing up, she got $30K for a hostile work environment due to all the innuendos the guys made.
> 
> My guys beg me to hire a hot chick for our team, but we all know it could never happen.



Im marginally more worried about the clap as I believe she has seen more then a few cawks


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 23, 2014)

drksanctuary said:


> Or sued the complete shit out of you. My workplace has had many harassment lawsuits. One of them involved us hiring a former stripper that was smoking hot. When they let her go for not showing up, she got $30K for a hostile work environment due to all the innuendos the guys made.
> 
> My guys beg me to hire a hot chick for our team, but we all know it could never happen.




I will only hire...what I refer to as...linebackers.  That way, I know there wont be any harassment suits flying around...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

drksanctuary said:


> My guys beg me to hire a hot chick for our team, but we all know it could never happen.





MI1972 said:


> I will only hire...what I refer to as...linebackers.  That way, I know there wont be any harassment suits flying around...



your both fucking pussies


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ha...  dont shit where you eat.


----------

